# Pictures of huge run/shed type combos?



## jemjabella (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there! Just introduced myself in cats but we have a rabbit to.

I'll come right out and admit that he lives with a guinea pig. We weren't sure about pairing them to begin with (before I'd read *all* the reasons as to why not - I only knew about the food one), so decided to give them a trial on the basis that if there were problems we could afford to separate them. Anyway, they seem to get on really well now. Groom each other, lie with each other etc. I don't know if they would be 'upset' if we separated them? (They do have separate food - each has species-appropriate nuggets and then they share veggie stuff)

Anyway, that's not the point of the post. The point is that we have a weird garden in a sort of "d" shape and I'd like to take advantage of some of the long thing part to build some sort of huge shed + run combo. I, however, have absolutely zero inspiration and my attempts at finding pictures haven't been overly successful (minus a few I've seen on here). I was just wondering if anyone had any pictures, or links to pictures that they could share with?

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to get them both neutered and a friend of the oposite sex would be best, the rabbit could very easily kill the piggy by accident, and all rabbits naturally carry bordatella which is harmless to them but leathal to piggers

there are a few shed and run set up pics on here 
Your Outdoor Setups


----------



## jemjabella (Aug 24, 2011)

Flymo (the rabbit) is going in for neutering + vaccs in the next few weeks. We were just waiting for him to reach the right weight (he's only little).

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Please split the piggy and rabbit up, apart from the obvious risks of the rabbit hurting the piggy.
Rabbits carry Bordatella which is fatal to piggies if there immune system is compromised  It is even fatal in rabbits if they actual develop the symptoms like my Reed


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre this is a good link for ideas


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Dunno if this is what you mean, but heres mine...
Sorry to go mad with pictures but they all show different bits!

The inside of the shed:








The back half of the shed:








The run, doesnt have grass anymore, just slabs, it also has 2 shelfs and the closest end now and bamboo screening half way up on that end, I am always changing things 








A couple of the shelves, well the lower one was a dog crate at the point, its a shelf now!








The whole set up:








As you can see they have shelves on both sides, they have a long one on the right, 2 smaller ones at different heights on the left, then just inside the door there is a shelf on the left. They just jump onto them, the lower ones between 18 and 20inches high, then they jump on that to get to the higher 3ft one. 
The run has now got 2 shelves in it aswell, one at 18inches as a step up and one at 3ft. 
A dog flap leads between the shed and covered run.

*Heidi*


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am also going to say please split your bun and pig up. There is so much wrong with it that others have already explained.

Its been a while since I posted my setups here, Must be well over a year as all I can find is at my old house. So here they are.










Isla and Tilly live in the hsed bit of the kennel, and the three boys live in the run bit.









Granite lives in the hutch and run set up








and Artie, Belle and Sophie live in the shed.

All get access to the grass as much as possible


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! Just had to butt in and say how inspiring these pics are. We're in the process of building a bunny shed and aviary-style run. I'll definitely be showing my husband the photos for ideas.

In addition, and for the OP(!), we also sought inspiration from the following websites:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre
Runaround - Your Runaround
A Hutch is Not Enough - Making it Right - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF) - Making it Right


----------



## jemjabella (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the links and pictures - absolutely fantastic.

If the plan goes ahead to convert the long section of garden to part bunny run, we should be able to split the rabbit + gpig and get each a different friend so they're not alone.


----------

